# Gold Braze on Aircraft Parts.



## semruk (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello All. 

I dismantle a substantial amount of Jet engines each year, and would like to start refining our PMS in house. 

The main gold bearing material is the Stators and fuel nozzles. 
The braze is 88% AU 12% Ni.

The base metal of the stators and fuel nozzles is an form of Stainless Steel made up of 9-11% Chrome 78-83% Ferrous 2-5% Nickel is the Remainder, the same compositon is used for the Fuel Nozzles, and the braze is in the form of seem welds and spot welds. 

The refiner I am using is currently dissolving the Fuel nozzles heads in Aqua Regia, and the Stators they are dissolving to reduce the iron leaving the gold. 

I do understand the use of acids, but considering this is my first real application i want to ask the questions on the best moths of recovery. 

1. Dissolve the stators in a Sulphuric Acid solution, and recover the gold with an AR solution after. ?

What process would you recommend.. I am new to all the formulas but i understand the process and how its done i just want to try a small batch and move onto a bigger scale. I appreciate all of your input and as i say i am a newbie. !!


----------



## etack (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. There are some that can help but most are not willing to post on the open forum. 

Sometime being the refiner is not the best way to make the most money. I find that sending things out to experience refiners that specialize in what you are having refined, will make the most sense. We have some people that can help you with this.


however if you have Tantalum parts I would like to chat with you about that.

[email protected]

Eric


----------



## necromancer (Apr 13, 2014)

welcome to the forum semruk. please, there is no reason to double post, your post will be seen.

try this thread/

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=17725&p=181947&hilit=Stators#p179278

Dave C.


----------



## semruk (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello

I have been using a well known refiner and we are currently processing large amounts a month in varying forms of Platinum to Gold coated materials. 
I just want to make sure i am 100% getting the full outturn, which i know I am not.

This is a natural progression for my business, and i am very much so intrigued to do it for myself etc. The reason why no one will post is that the actual yields are far higher than they are claiming, and they are in business to make money as am I.

As for Tantalum, yes we get lots but we refine this with a major company who i am happy with, TA is a by product tbh in the materials we process. 

My main is to recover the gold. 

Regards
Wesley


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 13, 2014)

Wesley,

PM sent


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 13, 2014)

Wesley are you Stateside or is the uk in your name referring to the UK? 

Jon


----------



## semruk (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello Jon 

We started in UK and now have processing plants in both UK and UAE with offices in Hongkong. I am based in UAE but i am from the UK. 

Wesley


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Wesley. The Jet engines are you having them done in the UK or UAE? Hang on mate I'll drop you a PM.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 13, 2014)

Wesley,

Check your PM's again.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 13, 2014)

Uh oh, GSP are you telling him bad things about me?

Edit FYI I'm certainly not in the league to be offering a service to refine this stuff.


----------



## semruk (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi jon PM sent


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Apr 14, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Uh oh, GSP are you telling him bad things about me?
> 
> Edit FYI I'm certainly not in the league to be offering a service to refine this stuff.


Hey Jon,
do you know Gsp, he will never mudslig anybody on the contrary help you go up.
To me he is a problem caretaker to every Grf member.
cheers,
Esau.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 14, 2014)

Esau,

I'm pretty sure that was just Jon's British sense of humor.

Dave


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Apr 14, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Esau,
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was just Jon's British sense of humor.
> 
> Dave


Sure nice to share,
Esau.


----------



## Esau Nisalile (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey the pros, 
would love to know the gold braze leach that leave behind the base metals. The photos of steve that show gold leached with the stator blades intact left me with so many to visualize the process used. please chime in to enlighten us. Anyway I dont have the material to process but who kmows what will come in future.
Best regards.
Esau.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 14, 2014)

Esau Nisalile said:


> Hey the pros,
> would love to know the gold braze leach that leave behind the base metals. The photos of steve that show gold leached with the stator blades intact left me with so many to visualize the process used. please chime in to enlighten us. Anyway I dont have the material to process but who kmows what will come in future.
> Best regards.
> Esau.




i read these posts & you just may be grasping at straws looking for answers. i read (will trade info) & (not in a open forum)


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2014)

Esau Nisalile said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh, GSP are you telling him bad things about me?
> ...



As Frugalrefiner (edit, sorry Dave) said it's just my Brit sense of humour (we have one you know) - nice to see your 30th post in over three years mate.

edit: Yes I do know GSP and I have all the time in the world for him.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 14, 2014)

you don't have to say sorry to me, i wasn't even in on that, but i did get the humor :lol: 

Dave C.

P.S. never say Dave in any room without pointing LOL there is way to many of us


----------



## semruk (Apr 15, 2014)

I though the point of this forum was to help others learn and share knowledge........?! There seems to be a distinct lack of share or is it knowledge.. is the truth behind the question in that NO body knows how to do it :O)


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

semruk said:


> I though the point of this forum was to help others learn and share knowledge........?! There seems to be a distinct lack of share or is it knowledge.. is the truth behind the question in that NO body knows how to do it :O)



from what i understand, this is highly prized knowledge so to save the argument lets just say "NO body knows how to do it"

kind of sounds like a BadBoy commercial. Noooooo Body

did you read the thread i posted a link to?



lazersteve said:


> Depending on where this goes, I may even divulge more of my hard won knowledge on the subject. I'm even toying with the idea of a 'jet engine turbine' scrap contest where you can *win *some turbine scrap and get my personal assistance (privately of course) on recovery and refining of the scrap.





lazersteve said:


> I want to specify up front that I treasure this knowledge above all of my refining experiences.



there is no reason not to understand these quotes. and most of all please do not let the other members here feel like you are putting this forum in a bad light.
because it will become very dark very fast. please accept the fact that "what is here is free" i do not know of anyone that has ever said this is not a great place.

enjoy the forum & its members, its a great place with great people that will treat you how all people should be treated.

if you want to share your knowledge please feel free.

David Clarke.


EDIT: forgot to close my quote tags [/]


----------



## 4metals (Apr 15, 2014)

Semruk

Apparently you can't see the forest through the trees. From what you have stated you have a business and you are dealing with these brazed aircraft parts, you are sending them to a refiner but you want more. You want to maximize your profit and do them yourself. 

Why don't you drop a line to Boeing or Lockheed Martin and ask them for some procedures. Let me know how you make out with that. 

There are some refining techniques that are truly unique and we do have experienced members on this forum who can aid you with the process. I don't think any refiner or manufacturer would tell you whom to contact to get the process but you have been told it is available, likely as a business proposition, and you have the testicular fortitude to say there is a lack of sharing. That was the sharing, you now know where to go to have this set up for you if you are really interested. In some circles that information alone would be considered priceless. 

I could tell you how to process the material, and we could swap knowledge. I'll give you technology and you give me your customer list. Hmmmm that doesn't sound fair to me but if you're willing we can call it sharing!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 16, 2014)

Semruk,

There is no free lunch. 

I sent another PM to you.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 17, 2014)

semruk,

I sent you another PM.


----------

